# Pundamilia nyererei Anchor Island



## mbuna17 (Aug 1, 2011)

Ok so today I recieved my Pundamilia nyererei (Anchor Island) 1 male and 2 females. So my question is why is it that one of the females seems to be more dominant than the male? I know i just added them but shouldnt the male be the one chasing her? Also shouldnt the females be a brownish grey? The ones i have seem to have a tad bit golden yellow to them. Here are some pics of them.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... otostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... otostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... otostream/


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi Yur fishes seem quite strange to me, I doubt them being Pundamilia nyererei.
xris


----------



## mbuna17 (Aug 1, 2011)

samaki said:


> Hi Yur fishes seem quite strange to me, I doubt them being Pundamilia nyererei.
> xris


You sure? Those pics were only a couple of hours after I introduced them. Forgot to mention they were shipped out to me so werent showing the best coloration.


----------



## jaymore1 (Dec 18, 2010)

IMO they look like p nyererei to me. Give them a couple of weeks to get adjusted to the new tank. My guess is the male will color up nicely and become very aggresive towards the females. With only 2 females u are asking for problems IMO. I would get 2-4 more females.


----------



## mbuna17 (Aug 1, 2011)

jaymore1 said:


> IMO they look like p nyererei to me. Give them a couple of weeks to get adjusted to the new tank. My guess is the male will color up nicely and become very aggresive towards the females. With only 2 females u are asking for problems IMO. I would get 2-4 more females.


Yea Ill let them adjust a little hopefully male colors up. I was originally gonna order 3 females but instead ordered 2 if i notice any major aggression i guess ill add a couple of more females.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They don't look like my nyererei, but mine did have some yellow initially and the females still do. In the first pic the body seems very high (tall) for what I expect to see in a nyererei.


----------



## mbuna17 (Aug 1, 2011)

DJRansome said:


> They don't look like my nyererei, but mine did have some yellow initially and the females still do. In the first pic the body seems very high (tall) for what I expect to see in a nyererei.


How big are yours? The ones I have are only about 2.5 to 3 inches maybe thats why mines seem tall possibly? The big question is are they pure nyererei (anchor island)?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Forget the colouring, picture #3 female has different barring than the others, and different from what I would expect on nyererei.


----------



## mbuna17 (Aug 1, 2011)

This really stinks you would expect to get the exact fish you wanted by ordering online i guess i was wrong.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

mbuna17 said:


> How big are yours? The ones I have are only about 2.5 to 3 inches


Mine are about the same size. They were all silver-yellow initially but now six of the eight I purchased have colored up either bright red or a blush on the head. Only two females.


----------



## mbuna17 (Aug 1, 2011)

DJRansome said:


> mbuna17 said:
> 
> 
> > How big are yours? The ones I have are only about 2.5 to 3 inches
> ...


Yea I was planning on adding a couple of more females but being that they are not the nyererei i wanted probably end up getting rid of them now.


----------



## Jammos (Nov 25, 2010)

May be related and the same online source here. I bought 4 hap 44 females which look more like obli zebras, 2 of which could be males as they have red near their gills. None of the fish I got have the red edged fins. I am sending them photos to confirm my complaint.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

All those fishes are not from a clean strain, some seem to be hybrids of H.sp44 and others H.latifasciatus while the male is a nyererei mixed with an undetermined species.
I would not keep these fishes and would not spread any fry from them if I was you...I'm sorry to tell such bad new  When buying a victorian species, order them from a very reliable breeder and always ask for the origin.
xris


----------



## SACattack722 (Sep 14, 2011)

I've also got the Anchor Island. Mine look similar when they are very stressed. Except for the pic of the female with the large vertical bars. Looks kinda like the "Zebra Obliquidens" in a way. Once the male establishs a territory then he will color up and start show interest in your females. Also if they are that big (2.5 / 3 inches) the males should def have more red. If he doesn't color in a few weeks or so then they might be hybrids. Def add more females. At least 7 to 1 male. Good luck! Love those P. Nyererei's!


----------



## Jammos (Nov 25, 2010)

samaki said:


> All those fishes are not from a clean strain, some seem to be hybrids of H.sp44 and others H.latifasciatus while the male is a nyererei mixed with an undetermined species.
> I would not keep these fishes and would not spread any fry from them if I was you...I'm sorry to tell such bad new  When buying a victorian species, order them from a very reliable breeder and always ask for the origin.
> xris


agreed Samaki. I now have 2 very suspect females. Both became pregnant and I let nature take its course. They provide enough entertainment for my male I suppose but I am still pissed. Certainly won't be using the same online source again.


----------

